# Beautiful mystery plant



## HerseyMI (Jul 22, 2012)

The purple flower petals are configured in a curling star pattern... what is this?


----------



## HerseyMI (Jul 22, 2012)

Another pic...


----------



## Tommyice (Dec 5, 2010)

Looks like Deadly Nightshade (Belladonna) to me. If it is nightshade, it's toxic.


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

It is a lovely plant but it looks like nightshade to me too.


----------



## dizzy (Jun 25, 2013)

Best I can tell, it's bittersweet nightshade, _Solanum dulcamara._ 

http://www.kingcounty.gov/environme...ed-identification/bittersweet-nightshade.aspx


----------



## offthegrid (Aug 11, 2009)

Bittersweet nightshade. Some nightshades are edible, but not a good idea to consider unless you are 100% positive exactly which nightshade it is, and how to prepare it without killing anyone. 

I pull these out - they are weeds and grow like crazy.


----------



## My2butterflies (Jan 17, 2015)

I'm glad I came a crosse this. We just moved to our homestead last summer and I've seen these plants everywhere. In an area I call "the marsh" and along our wood line. Both a shrub looking plant and a more vine like one. 

Will this be a problem if we get a dog? I'd hate to have it get poisoned. My kids already know not to eat the berries, but I do wonder if I should try and get ride of them to protect any future animals.


----------



## suitcase_sally (Mar 20, 2006)

I have this growing on our property. It's easy to pull out. It takes root along the vine wherever a node hits the ground.

I've never had a problem with the dogs messing with it.

To show you how weird we were as kids, we girls would pick the little stamens(?) and use them in our make believe kitchens because they look like tiny bananas. We didn't eat them, though.


----------



## Woolieface (Feb 17, 2015)

It's bittersweet nightshade. My dog ate some once and had a bad reaction. I assume in a smaller dog or at higher doses she could have died. I would remove it in areas a dog or other animal might find it.


----------



## ajaxlucy (Jul 18, 2004)

We have some of this around, even though I try to pull it out. Fortunately, both the dogs and the sheep ignore it.


----------



## Cyngbaeld (May 20, 2004)

I've never bothered to remove it and the goats and dogs don't mess with it. If you have children you need to teach them never to eat anything that they do not know is safe and to always ask you about anything new.


----------

